# How to fall catfish during daylight or evening hours



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Question, Since fall is here and temps are falling, anyone have some tips for catfishing during the daylight hours? I sometimes go out and stay till 1-2AM however I get sleepy and end up leaving for home. I fish from shore or on my kayak. I prefer lakes over rivers.


----------



## Maninblk266 (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been using the chicken and blood flavored bait in a bag about 2-2 1/2 feet down not too far from the banks. Caught 5 in about an hour yesterday 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

Try cut shad or whole sucker minnows or cut sucker fish(white,redhorse etc.Been catching them in river till water too high.Works in lakes too.


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tightlining with a slip sinker rig and small cut pieces of fresh shad is tops if you can get the fresh bait. I prefer circle hooks when im in the boat. I do a lot of drifting on the lakes around here, and it works great!

Salmonid


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Tightlining with a slip sinker rig and small cut pieces of fresh shad is tops if you can get the fresh bait. I prefer circle hooks when im in the boat. I do a lot of drifting on the lakes around here, and it works great!
> 
> Salmonid


As he said.


----------



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Good info, thanks for the tips.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

this time of year with the low water i have done best in the morning hours, 8am-noon in shallow areas near current for channel cats. getting that time of year where i stop catching catfish fish after dark.


----------

